
Nigerian Hackers Threaten Government. - OoTheNigerian
http://codename-intrusion.blogspot.com/2011/05/government-website-hacked-by.html
======
BasDirks
Yahoo boys taking care of business? Quite unrelated, but I bet a lot of Lagos
youth wouldn't do bad in the Valley.

------
JoachimSchipper
Follow-up: [http://codename-
intrusion.blogspot.com/2011/05/naijacyberhac...](http://codename-
intrusion.blogspot.com/2011/05/naijacyberhacktivists-strikes-again.html).

Still no evidence that this is more than a few grandstanding script kiddies,
though.

------
yaix
An African version of Anonymous?

Would be interesting to read updates on the story.

------
Luyt
Accoriding to coinmill.com, 1Bn Nigerian Naira is worth 6,343,298 USD.

So, you could call Mr. Goodluck Jonathan the 'Nigerian Six Million Dollar Man'
;-)

~~~
iwwr
Judging from precedent, such lavish ceremonies are reserved for dictators-in-
waiting.

Do you remember the Putin inauguration? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uz-
wLPEz6I>

